# YoYo between Portugal and the UK?



## WorkSlave (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi 

As my second option (first was Spain) I am looking at a move to Portugal (Algarve) before the end of the year and apply for residency. The problem I have is that some of the businesses I own and run in the UK have been absolutely decimated by the knock on effects of Covid!

I will need to travel back to the UK an awful lot for the next couple of years to sort things out and try and getting the businesses back running on an even keel again.

I am hoping that someone can answer these questions for me please?

If I have read correctly I only need to spend two weeks per year in Portugal in order to keep and residency alive (once I have applied)is that correct?

I have a friend who is Portuguese, he has said I can rent a room in order to apply for my residency - is that OK? 

Can i jump on a plane and fly over with docs Will sort bank account out and NIF before flying out) and just apply for residency? 

Do i need to be in Portugal for a minimum amount of time, IE 90 days or any other minimum period before applying for residency etc?

How long does residency really take to obtain?

How easy is it to bring my dog back and forth? He has a pet passport but I am wondering how easy this will be after the transition period ends? tHe quite likes travel and i have had a van converted for him that's all alarmed and specially air conditioned so he can travel in comfor without overheatingt

What are the real costs of moving to Portugal? I have found loads of things to read online but many say different things?

*Any other tips and advice anyone can offer would be hugely welcome!*

To be honest my original plan was to sell up in a couple of years and then go to Spain on a golden visa. Thanks to Covid Ive since had to remortgage my house and spend most of my savings keeping the businesses afloat so need to move this year whole i can as may never have the money again to move in the future!!

Will be looking for a long term let in the Algarve. Ideally two bedrooms where I can have the very well behaved dog and be very secure as I will be back in the UK quite a lot

Thanks in advance for any help and advice you can offer

Steve


----------



## RainbowMan (May 30, 2018)

OK so you have a number of problems in your current assumptions but as I’m no expert can I suggest you follow a few Facebook groups to get help. One in particular is British Expats in Portugal. Now there are 2 groups with that name so its the one which has a photo of the monument in Lisbon as the masthead. In that group you will find a ‘files’ section and there you will find the answers to everything you need to know, but don’t expect to be spoon fed, you will need to read stuff before posting a lot of questions like this.
Alternatively some kind person here may answer your every need, however I would still recommend researching everything yourself. The GOV.UK site also has lots on moving to Portugal, or indeed any other country.
Good luck!


----------



## WorkSlave (Jul 6, 2020)

Germalcolm said:


> OK so you have a number of problems in your current assumptions but as I’m no expert can I suggest you follow a few Facebook groups to get help. One in particular is British Expats in Portugal. Now there are 2 groups with that name so its the one which has a photo of the monument in Lisbon as the masthead. In that group you will find a ‘files’ section and there you will find the answers to everything you need to know, but don’t expect to be spoon fed, you will need to read stuff before posting a lot of questions like this.
> Alternatively some kind person here may answer your every need, however I would still recommend researching everything yourself. The GOV.UK site also has lots on moving to Portugal, or indeed any other country.
> Good luck!


Right now i am reading pretty much everything i can find!


----------



## RainbowMan (May 30, 2018)

WorkSlave said:


> Right now i am reading pretty much everything i can find!


https://www.facebook.com/groups/265570920476558/


----------



## pettravelcom (Jul 18, 2020)

We can respond to your question about traveling with a pet to and from Portugal and the UK. The answer depends on how the UK is classified. If it is classified as a "listed Third Country" which is expected, then your pet can return to the UK with a pet passport issued in Portugal or in the UK. When traveling from the UK to Portugal, you will need an EU Health Certificate each time you enter the EU. The certificate is only valid for 10 days.

If the UK is classified as a "non-listed Third Country" (not expected) then a rabies titer test will be required to return to the EU. The test can be done either in the EU or the UK; however, if done in the UK, it must be done 3 calendar months prior to returning to the EU. Bottom line: get your pet a pet passport from Portugal and get the test done in Portugal and the results recorded in your pet's passport. Then the 3 month wait does not apply. The test is good for the life of your pet as long as rabies vaccinations do not expire prior to boosters being administered.
Susan
PetTravel.com


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

excellent post Susan, thanks
it is exactly type situation i hope to be in where i travel between the UK and Portugal, i work from home doing a telephone support job and can easily work in either place, so going between will be fine, my dog is a portuguese rescue and has a portuguese issued pet passport so i will look into getting the rabies jag if thats not one he originally had when he came to uk 

thanks

kirk


----------



## pettravelcom (Jul 18, 2020)

Weebobsgrampa said:


> excellent post Susan, thanks
> it is exactly type situation i hope to be in where i travel between the UK and Portugal, i work from home doing a telephone support job and can easily work in either place, so going between will be fine, my dog is a portuguese rescue and has a portuguese issued pet passport so i will look into getting the rabies jag if thats not one he originally had when he came to uk
> 
> thanks
> ...


Get your pet chipped at the same time or before the rabies vaccination if you have not already done that.


----------



## WorkSlave (Jul 6, 2020)

pettravelcom said:


> Get your pet chipped at the same time or before the rabies vaccination if you have not already done that.


He was chipped from the day I collected him from the rescue center


----------

